# Help bringing out Hamon on Konosuke Honyaki Takobiki



## Barclid (Jul 24, 2017)

I got this knife secondhand from a chef friend of mine for a good price a while ago and I've been using it as is, but I believe he'd been polishing it after sharpening which led to the Hamon fading a good bit. I'm willing to put in a good amount of time and effort in order to fix it, and I have a decent idea of how to go about it but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their experience and the do's and don't's of polishing Hamon. 







Sorry I don't have a better picture. The Hamon fades more noticeably towards the tip.


----------



## khashy (Jul 24, 2017)

Nutmeg is your man, he's a master polisher as far as I'm concerned.

P.s. Absolutely stunning knife.


----------



## Barclid (Jul 25, 2017)

Specifically I'm having some trouble bringing back contrast for the moon. That picture is old and it has faded.


----------



## Wdestate (Jul 25, 2017)

I just etched some of my honyaki with faded hamons in hotnvinegar and some polishes compounds. Took my faded hamons and made them pop, it took a few applications but worked well.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 25, 2017)

done a few...

a) sand with appropriate sand paper if desired to remove all scratches if desired and polish them well.. I did use oil with sandpaper and it did darken the hamon lines.

b) I normally etch for the hamon line. Vinegar tends to darken it whilst Lemon juice tends to bring up the White wispy lines. I use the lemon wedge as the applicator and dip into a cut of cheap vinegar.. the higher the acidic level the better. YOu can either combine or do it individually

c)TO heat up the blade... I pour hot water from a kettle for fast reactivity before applying the etchant. Some people heat up the etchant.

d) The blade would turn greyish /dull... and look out for the depth and clarity of the lines... You wld hv to do it a few times. I wld remove this oxidation with metal polish and reetch again... till satisfied.

IF you over polish too much the lines may disappear or become ligher... so watch where you rub... and not too hard...

e) Wash thoroughly with water and /or neutralize it with Ammonia based liguid like Windex.. a wndow glass cleaner..

Tips.. 
apply front and back. 
as far as possible.. tilt knife so that it does not come into contact with tang/ferule area and edge

When sharpening.. use the mud to polish further the blade and remove the metal polish ..

Wash with plenty of water to remove any acid on blade.

watch yr fingers... use a rubber backing when polishing.
Have fun

rgds


----------



## Barclid (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

